# Missouri Rescue



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had the same issue. Five years ago, Dirk's Fund did allow my invisible fence. I have 5 acres of land with about 2 acres with an invisible fence. They did do a home visit. 

I would talk to both rescues and see if you can talk to somebody. Some rescues it is very black and white, others it will depend on the dog being adopted and what your whole picture looks like.

I actually saw one rescue for border collies that only accepted invisible fences for a couple of their dogs, because the dogs were known as being fence climbers.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Talk to the volunteers, I used to volunteer at Dirks Fund when the old crew was still together. Exceptions were made based on the adoptive family & particular dog. They were very tough on the screening process, but I also felt were reasonable in their approach.

Another point to think about, depending on the age of the dog, it is highly unlikely that it has a solid recall. So to go to an off leash park that may not be secure could prove disastrous to a rescue new to the family.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I needed to send them my vet records for my current dog. Since I had just moved out of state, I had full copies of Brady's records and just copied those. They will also want to meet your dog.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

We were rejected for rescue as well because of fences. In Australia many councils have the regulation that dogs must be kept on a fenced property so obviously rescue organisations are obliged to follow this. Our council regs say that a dog "must be contained" on the property. Our goldie (who we got free to a good home) lives indoors so to my mind he is "contained". We are retired and one of us is at home most of the time and when we are both out he is thrilled to bits to be inside as he spent most of the time on his own in a fenced yard alone in his previous life. He has a wonderful life with lots of walks, visits to the beach and we sit on a lake and he can swim every day. But he is at his happiest in the house with us (except for the beach if I am totally honest!!). It is frustrating to be rejected for rescue especially when you know you can offer such an excellent home. The rescue we applied to sometimes has dogs that have to live inside all the time as they get too stressed in a yard on their own.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

This is a topic that has arisen quite a few times. I, too, was rejected by my local rescue group because my yard isn't fenced.

I understand the rescue group's concern that the dog be safely contained in their new home. They may have come from neglectful circumstances so training could be poor or non-existent.

I also understand that a fenced yard does not guarantee a good home for a dog. I know of a person with a fenced yard who adopted a rescue dog (not a golden) and that dog goes on zero walks "because he gets plenty of exercise in the yard!" Because I don't have a fenced yard, Chum goes on lots of walks and we spend lots of time exercising him. 

I don't have experience with the rescue you mention, but I agree with the other posters that you should try to contact rescue groups directly and talk with them. After quite a search, I found a group that was willing to consider each potential adopter on a case-by-case basis. I sent them letters of recommendation from my vet and pictures of my yard. I was also willing to drive nearly 5 hours to get him. 

Don't give up. It takes some time to make the right connections, but rescuing is very rewarding.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are two other GR Rescues in the St. Louis area besides Dirks Fund, here is their info-

Go to their website to view the Adoption requirements, policy, and process.

I suggest maybe calling a Group and talking with a Volunteer. Many Rescue Groups will review or consider an applicant on a case by case basis. For example, if you're an experienced owner that usually carries a lot of weight.

Best of luck with your search and Welcome to the forum!

*Love a Golden Rescue*

P.O. Box 27621
St Louis, MO 63146
Phone: 314-963-5232 Fax: 314-576-2775
Contact:
Email: [email protected]
Website: Love A Golden Rescue Home Page
Serves Missouri, central and southern Illinois
*
Gateway Golden Retriever Rescue*

P.O. Box 31700
St Louis, MO 63131
Phone: 314-995-5477 (Rescue Hotline)
Email: [email protected]
Website: Golden Retriever Rescue
Serves Missouri


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caitlyn*



Cekeeler said:


> I have been researching reputable golden retriever breeders and Dirk's Fund and Retrievers & Friends of St. Louis have both been recommended in the process (my husband actually prefers to rescue too). However, I'm finding that both include fenced yard as a requirement to rescue, which we do not have. I take my 16 month golden doodle on multiple walks throughout the day with lots of playtime inside as well. We also visit a (huge) local park we have multiple times a week.
> 
> I guess I have a hard time understanding why a fenced in yard is a requirment, as I do not feel it suggests a better owner. I've seen a lot of people with fenced in yards that don't necessarily give their dog a better like than one without.
> It's disheartening because we'd loved to give one of these sweet dogs a better life (and know that we can) but seem to be stuck?
> ...


Caitlyn: When you apply, I would ask to speak to them about a fence, or write something in your application about taking your dogs on walks and playtime. When we adopted our first Golden Ret. from a Golden Rescue in IL, we lived in a townhouse which did not have a fence around the entire property. The Golden lady came to our house to do a check and meet our other dog and we showed her the back and promised the dogs would never be off leash, and they adopted to us. 
It sure is worth a try to talk to them. If they won't adopt to you, Carolina Mom said there are two more rescues in St. Louis. There are also shelters that you can find on Petfinder.
https://www.petfinder.com/pet-searc...+MO&animal=dog&primary_breed=Golden+Retriever


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Karen519 *brought up a good point about checking Petfinder.com.

Both of my Goldens are adopted, I found them both listed on Petfinder.com. 
I adopted my girl through a GR Rescue and I found my boy at my County Humane Society.


----------

